# Standard TV versus widescreen, screen size ?



## obrienaj

I have a old fashioned CRT TV that is 32 inch standard screen. I an considering buying a wide screen TV , possibly 37 inch. Does anyone know the difference in the two screen sizes ? ideally I would like a wide screen TV that has a screen size that is as "high" as my 32 inch, just several inches wider.


----------



## Nick

You have discerned an issue that eludes most tv buyers who are upgrading from an
older 4:3 AR set to a 16:9 AR widescreen display -- the vertical height of a 16:9 set
of similar or slightly greater diagonal screen size is actually shorter than the 4:3 set,
therefor characters and other things in a displayed image are smaller.

Short of having a conversion table, I suggest you measure the vertical height of your
4:3 set and go to a local electronics store with tape measure in hand so you can
determine what 'size' HD display has an equivalent or greater screen height.

Best of luck in finding just the right HD display for your needs.

EDIT: I have a link to a conversion chart somewhere, but I don't have time to search
for it at the present. I'll see if I can find it for you in the next day or two.


----------



## elaclair

A simple rule of thumb I use is to multiply a 4:3s display size by 1.2 . In other words, to get a 16:9 set that has the same vertical size as your 32" set, you'd need to a 16:9 set that measured 38.4 (32 x1.2), so you'll probably find a 40" or 42" will do the job. It's not perfect, but it'll get you close enough to fool the eye.


----------



## obrienaj

Thanks very much for both comments.


----------



## Cholly

A 42" widescreen is roughly equal to a 35 inch CRT. A 37 inch WS is roughly equivalent to a 30 inch CRT


----------



## BobaBird

Compare screen sizes at http://www.cavecreations.com/tv2.cgi


----------



## scooper

That's exactly why we got a 32 inch 16:9 to replace a 27 inch 4:3 that died...


----------



## obrienaj

BobaBird said:


> Compare screen sizes at http://www.cavecreations.com/tv2.cgi


Cool, thanks very much :hurah:

I post my info here, in case anyone else needs the info in the future..

Comparing a 33 in 4:3 to a 37 inch 16:9

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

32 inch 4:3 Set 37 inch 16:9 Set
4:3 (1.33:1) standard mode [12.2% larger] 4:3 (1.33:1) NTSC mode

* Your viewing area is 25.6 in(w) x 19.2 in(h)
* Total viewing area is 491.52 sq in.

* Your viewing area is 24.2 in(w) x 18.1 in(h)
* Total viewing area is 438.02 sq in.
* This is the equivalent of a 30.2 inch 4:3 TV

16:9 (1.78:1) letterbox mode 16:9 (1.78:1) native mode [58.1% larger]

* Your viewing area is 25.6 in(w) x 14.4 in(h)
* The diagonal size is 29.4 in
* Total viewing area is 368.64 sq in.
* This is the equivalent of a 29.4 inch 16:9 TV
* Your viewing area is decreased by 25.0% from 4:3 mode

* Your viewing area is 32.2 in(w) x 18.1 in(h)
* Total viewing area is 582.82 sq in.
* This utilizes the full display of the 16:9 TV

16:9 (1.85:1) letterbox mode 16:9 (1.85:1) letterbox mode [58.6% larger]

* Your viewing area is 25.6 in(w) x 13.8 in(h)
* The diagonal size is 29.1 in
* Total viewing area is 353.28 sq in.
* Your viewing area is decreased by 28.1% from 4:3 mode

* Your viewing area is 32.2 in(w) x 17.4 in(h)
* The diagonal size is 36.6 in
* Total viewing area is 560.28 sq in.
* Total area is 22.5 sq in. (3.9%) smaller than 1.78:1

16:9 (2.35:1) letterbox mode 16:9 (2.35:1) letterbox mode [58.1% larger]

* Your viewing area is 25.6 in(w) x 10.9 in(h)
* The diagonal size is 27.8 in
* Total viewing area is 279.04 sq in.
* Your viewing area is decreased by 43.2% from 4:3 mode

* Your viewing area is 32.2 in(w) x 13.7 in(h)
* The diagonal size is 35.0 in
* Total viewing area is 441.14 sq in.
* Total area is 141.7 sq in. (24.3%) smaller than 1.78:1


----------



## Drew2k

Great thread! I'm trying to talk my mother into letting me buy her a flat-screen HD TV to replace her 25" SD tube TV in the kitchen, and when we were out looking, she thought the 26" LCD looked too small and the 32" looked too big ... 

Now I just need to find a 30" LCD and I'll be all set! :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks for the excellent table! I ended up doing a lot of math to convince Mrs. Shadow we needed a bigger TV when we upgraded.


----------



## Upstream

Here's how the math works for screen size:


For wide screen (16:9):

Width = 0.87 * Diagonal
Height = 0.49 * Diagonal


For narrow screen (4:3)

Width = 0.8 * Diagonal
Height = 0.6 * Diagonal


----------

